
Building Scalable DBs: Are Relational DBs Compatible with Large Scale Websites? - Anon84
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2010/03/10/BuildingScalableDatabasesAreRelationalDatabasesCompatibleWithLargeScaleWebsites.aspx
======
moe
Yes. Just as has already been discussed about 17 times this month on various
discussion sites, including HN.

And no, I didn't even need to click the link to answer that.

